# iBook batterie naze, mais problème de pile ?



## DG33 (17 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

Les données du problème :
- iBook 12,1" dual USB
- la batterie ne tient plus la charge
- démarre avec le son à fond (bonjour la discrétion) et perd la date et l'heure, malgré réglage systématique au minimum lors de l'utilisation précédente

Pour la batterie, connaissez-vous moins cher que les 149 ¤ TTC de l'AppleStore ou de AboutBatteries.com ?

Pour les son/date/heure, les symptomes me font penser à une défaillance de pile au lithium, mais cet iBook en est-il pourvu ?
Si oui, se change-t-elle aisément ? Quelle référence ? Quelles caractéristiques ? Quel lieu pour l'acheter ?

Merci à vous


----------



## Mulder (17 Juin 2004)

DG33 a dit:
			
		

> Pour les son/date/heure, les symptomes me font penser à une défaillance de pile au lithium, mais cet iBook en est-il pourvu ?


Non. Il y avait un condensateur dans les palourdes mais je ne sais pas si c'est le cas avec les dual USB vu qu'il faut les mettre sur secteur pour changer leur batterie.
Mais si ta batterie est HS alors il est normal que les paramètres soient perdus si la machine n'est pas sur secteur.


----------



## macinside (17 Juin 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Non. Il y avait un condensateur dans les palourdes mais je ne sais pas si c'est le cas avec les dual USB vu qu'il faut les mettre sur secteur pour changer leur batterie.
> Mais si ta batterie est HS alors il est normal que les paramètres soient perdus si la machine n'est pas sur secteur.




il y a toujours un condensateur sur les iBook dual USB, par contre tu a tout les symptomes d'une batterie HS


----------



## DG33 (17 Juin 2004)

Merci pour vos explications.
Mais pourquoi ce problème de son/date/heure maintenant, alors que cela fait 6 bons mois que la batterie ne tient plus la charge ?

Pas de bons tuyaux pour l'achat de la batterie ?


----------



## MarcMame (18 Juin 2004)

DG33 a dit:
			
		

> Mais pourquoi ce problème de son/date/heure maintenant, alors que cela fait 6 bons mois que la batterie ne tient plus la charge ?


Parce que ta batterie pouvait peut-être encore tenir le coup pour maintenir la PRAM en vie lors des phases d'extinctions, ce qui n'est plus le cas maintenant. Elle est morte de chez morte !


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Juin 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Parce que ta batterie pouvait peut-être encore tenir le coup pour maintenir la PRAM en vie lors des phases d'extinctions, ce qui n'est plus le cas maintenant. Elle est morte de chez morte !



Eh !, c'est où les cimetières pour batteries ... ?


----------



## DG33 (21 Juin 2004)

OK, merci à tous pour vos contributions.
Dpénse inscrite au budget : 149 ¤...


----------



## me (15 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous,

J'ai le même problème avec mon iBook dual USB. 

Au début, j'avais le problème d'affichage d'écran (le problème bien connu de l'écran qui s'éteint si on l'ouvre à plus de 30°). J'ai donc commandé un nouveau cable vidéo et l'ai fait installé par un pote (qui n'y connaissait rien en Mac mais je lui avait sorti tout un tas de doc imprimée ; moi, c'est à peine si je sais utiliser un tourne vis, alors...). Bref, après plusieurs heures passées par mon pote sur ma machine, mon écran marche à nouveau... mais plus la batterie.

L'iBook doit être sur secteur pour marcher et la date est tout le temps remise à zéro (ou plutôt à 1970). Est-ce qu'une fausse manip dans le remontage de l'ordi a pu faire quelque chose à la batterie (en fait la question: est-ce que démonter/remonter quelque chose pourrait solutionner le problème) ? Ou suis-je bon pour acheter une nouvelle batterie ?


----------



## DG33 (15 Septembre 2004)

J'espère que tu n'as pas démonté sans enlever la batterie préalablement... un court-circuit est si vite arrivé !
Je penche vers la batterie naze.


----------



## me (15 Septembre 2004)

Hmmm. Pas bon. Pourtant, les petites diodes vertes à l'arrière de la batterie fonctionne toujours. Est-ce que ça peut être l'autre batterie (j'ai cru comprendre qu'une seconde batterie remplaçait la pile qui existait dans les autres modèles de mac... mais je ne suis pas sûr) ? (tant qu'à faire, je préfère ne pas avoir à acheter un truc qui n'est pas la source du problème...)


----------



## me (16 Septembre 2004)

Suite de mes aventures...

L'iBook a bien marché toute la soirée (branché sur le secteur en permanence). Puis j'ai eu la bonne idée de retirer la batterie pour voir s'il n'y aurait pas un mauvais contact...

Et là, catastrophe, plus moyen d'allumer l'ordi: la batterie est en place, l'ordi est branché sur le secteur, mais appuyer sur le bouton d'alimentation ne donne absolument rien.

Une batterie naze peut avoir ce genre de symptomes ?

Help...


----------



## me (20 Septembre 2004)

Suite... Apple doit passer récupérer l'iBook... je vous tiens au courant quand je le récupère...


----------



## me (21 Octobre 2004)

Juste pour l'update et une grosse surprise.... Mon iBook est arrivé hier (de retour de son voyage en Hollande). Et il marche à nouveau très bien . La carte mère a été remplacée , l'iBook a été vérifié , je n'ai perdu aucune données ... et tout ça gratuitement (même pas eu à payer les frais de ports)    !!! Pour un iBook de plus de trois ans !!!

J'avoue qu'Apple ne m'avait pas habitué à cela (bon rassurez vous, il a quand même fallu que je me batte avec la hotline d'Apple, beaucoup et à plusieurs reprises, alors qu'ils prétendaient que ça ne venait pas de la carte mère [pas sûr qu'ils aient torts là-dessus d'ailleurs] et pour qu'ils me remboursent les £35 qu'ils avaient prélevés sur ma CB pour support technique  (mon iBook s'allume plus / essayez de zapper la PRAM / ben non, j'ai déjà essayé, il s'allume plus du tout du tout / bon, il faut nous l'envoyer !  ).

Sur ce coup, bravo Apple...

PS: si vous avez un problème avec votre iBook, l'extension du programme d'échange de la carte mère prend fin en décembre...


----------

